# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Переписка с МИРОЗДАНИЕМ. Позитивное

## ZYOBRA-70

Переписка с МИРОЗДАНИЕМ. 
*Позитивное*

Дорогое Мироздание!
Пишет тебе Маша Ц. из г. Москва.
Я очень-очень хочу быть счастливой!
Дай мне, пожалуйста, мужа любимого и любящего, и ребенка от него, мальчика, а я, так уж и быть, тогда не перейду на новую работу, где больше платят и удобнее ездить.
с ув., Маша.

Дорогая Маша!
Честно говоря, я почесало в затылке, когда увидело строчки про работу. Даже не знаю, что сказать. Маша, ты вполне можешь переходить на новую работу, а я пока поищу для тебя мужа.
Удачи!
Твое Мрзд.

Уважаемое Мироздание!
Спасибо что так быстро ответило!
Но.. бабушка моя говорила: кому много дается, с того много и спросится.
Вдруг я буду иметь и то, и это, а за это ты мне отрежешь ногу, когда я буду переходить трамвайные пути?
Нет уж, давай так- я перехожу на новую работу, имею мужа, но за это я готова вместе со своим любимым всю жизнь жить в съемной хрущевке.
Как тебе такой расклад?
Твоя МЦ

Дорогая Машенька!
Хохотало, увидев про ногу. Смысл бабушкиной поговори совсем другой: кому много дается способностей, талантов, знаний и умений, от того люди много и ждут.
У тебя же заначено на двушку в Подмосковье, покупай на здоровье. Ногу оставь себе)))
твое М.

Дорогое Мрзд!
В принципе, я обрадовалась, прочтя про ногу.
НО:
у меня будет муж, ребенок, любовь, квартира и нога. То есть ноги.
Что я тебе буду должна за это ?(((
Маша.

Маша!
Уфф. Почему ты со мной разговариваешь, как с коллекторским агентством?
Меня попросили- я делаю. Я тебе где-нибудь когда-нибудь говорило, что ты мне что-то будешь должна?
М-ие.

Да!
То есть нет.
Просто не может быть, чтобы было МОЖНО, чтобы все было хорошо, понимаешь???
Я сегодня плакала всю ночь: отдала взнос за квартиру. Хорошая, окна на реку. Небось, муж будет урод. Скажи прямо. В принципе, я к этому готова.
Маша.

Дорогая Маша!
Муж, конечно, не Ален Делон, зато и в зеркало так часто не смотрится. Вполне себе нормальный мужик. На днях встретитесь.
Да, отвечая на твой вопрос: МОЖНО, чтобы все было хорошо. В принципе, мне все равно, хорошо или плохо мне заказывают. Лишь бы человек точно знал, что хочет.
Мрзд.

Уважаемое Мрзд,
А можно чтобы ДОЛГО было хорошо?....
В принципе,если лет пять будет, я согласна, чтобы с потолка протекало...
Цю, Маша Ц

Машенька,
я тебе отвечу честно.
Долго хорошо может быть. ДОЛГО ОДИНАКОВО - нет. Все будет меняться, не меняется только мертвое. И когда будет меняться, тебе покажется,что все плохо. На время.
цю, мрзд.

Мрзд!
Только не ногу. Пусть погуливает муж.

Мария, кончай со мной торговаться. Как на армянском базаре, ей-богу! Я судьбой не заведую, это в другом филиале с другими задачами.
Мое дело- предоставить человеку все, что он хочет.
Счет тебе никто не выставит.
Если так тревожно, можешь ежедневно ругаться с мужем матом. Он начнет погуливать. Шучу, не надо ругаться!
Единственная у меня к тебе просьба: когда ты будешь совсем-совсем счастлива, у тебя освободятся силы. Ты классно шьешь. Займись лоскутным шитьем, твои одеяла украсят любой дом, людям будет радость.
с уважением, М.

Дорогое мое!
Я сегодня прыгала от радости.
Конечно!
Я сделаю все, что ты скажешь.
Я ТОЧНО тебе ничего не буду должна?
Мне предложили еще более клевую работу,а тот чувак из кафе назначил свидание. Йессс!!!
(так небывает так не бывает)
(купила швейную машинку)
целую тебя!

Дорогая Маша!
Все хорошо. МОЖНО делать все что хочешь, в рамках Заповедей и УК.
И тебе ничего за это не будет. Наоборот. Если ты не будешь ныть, мы все (Управление № 4562223) только порадуемся. Нытики увеличивают энтропию, знаешь. И возни с ними много. Я от них, честно признаться, чешусь.
Так что удачи!
Я откланяюсь пока. Тут заказ на однополых тройняшек, и опять торгуются, предлагают взамен здоровье. Нафиг оно мне сдалось, их здоровье...
Твое Мрзд. Береги ногу! Шутка!

Мироздание, привет,
как ты там?
Дочку назвали Мирой, в честь тебя.
Сшила самое лучшее на свете лоскутное одеяло, заняла первое место на выставке, пригласили на слет пэтчворкистов на Бали.
Летим всей семьей.
Я просыпаюсь утром, поют птицы...
Я иногда думаю- за что мне такое счастье?
Твоя Маша. От мужа привет)

Маша, привет!
Смущенно признаюсь,что я немного промахнулось с сыном, которого ты заказывала, перепутало...но, гляжу, ты счастлива и так)
Быть счастливым -это нормально. Воспринимай это не как подарок, от которого захватывает дух, а как спокойный фон твоей жизни. А дух захватывает иногда от таких мелочей, которые каждому даются без всякой просьбы: не мое это дело, заставлять птиц петь под твоим окном. Это по умолчанию полагается каждому, базовая комплектация. Твое дело- их услышать и почувствовать то, что ты чувствуешь... Эта способность и делает тебя счастливой.
Все, дальше думай сама.
Пиши, если что.
Твое Мрзд.

_
взято из ЖЖ ЮЛИЯ РУБЛЕВА_

----------


## SDS

Что - то похожее у А.П.Чехова читал - "На деревню дедушке".

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Что - то похожее у А.П.Чехова читал - "На деревню дедушке".


«А вчерась мне была выволочка. Хозяин выволок меня за волосья на двор и отчесал шпандырем за то, что я качал ихнего ребятенка в люльке и по нечаянности заснул. А на неделе хозяйка велела мне почистить селедку, а я начал с хвоста, а она взяла селедку и ейной мордой начала меня в харю тыкать. Подмастерья надо мной насмехаются, посылают в кабак за водкой и велят красть у хозяев огурцы, а хозяин бьет чем попадя. А еды нету никакой. Утром дают хлеба, в обед каши и к вечеру тоже хлеба, а чтоб чаю или щей, то хозяева сами трескают. А спать мне велят в сенях, а когда ребятенок ихний плачет, я вовсе не сплю, а качаю люльку. Милый дедушка, сделай божецкую милость, возьми меня отсюда домой, на деревню, нету никакой моей возможности... Кланяюсь тебе в ножки и буду вечно бога молить, увези меня отсюда, а то помру...» :6767:

----------

